# Eide



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

The traffic is building up (lol when does it not) all the people who can get away for eide are going... sadly I can't.
I find this feast a bit upsetting so I tend to stay in as much as possible... will definitely not be going outside on Friday, when I have before it has put me off meat for months, but we are all different so whatever your doing for the feast enjoy

Maiden x


----------



## Sam (Aug 27, 2009)

Happy Eid for anyone celebrating (or not!).

Personally I'm lucky(!) enough to be given one extra day off aside from my normal Friday off, but whilst everyone is fleeing Cairo they are heading to Sharm, so I'll mostly be hiding away from the packed streets to a safe haven. I'll only get frustrated by the "crowd's" rudeness and general attitude.

Also wish everyone else well in whatever they are doing x


----------



## m4rtini (Sep 13, 2009)

Happy Eid!

In Sharm more police than normally, because Mubarak is coming for holiday...at least that's what I've heard


----------

